

The hugest model railroad you have ever seen - houseabsolute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_oDdGmKyA&hd=1

======
houseabsolute
I wish there was more in this about the computer systems that drive the
trains. I have found that a lot of hackers are interested in trains, maybe
because of the complicated and interesting problem of routing. I for one have
often wished that the network of one of my company's computer clusters could
be visualized as a model railroad.

~~~
jacquesm
bits and pieces on the website: [http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.com/exhibit/technology/carsys...](http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.com/exhibit/technology/carsystem/technology/)

